# Ingi ? wie soll ich mich spezialisieren ?



## Tahlo (2. März 2008)

So bin nun an den Punkt gekommen wo ich mir aus suchen kann ober ich gnome oder Goblin ingi aussuchen darf .. aber hab kein plan was besser wäre für meinen jäger ?

Kann mir bitte da einer weiter helfen ?

MFG Tahlo


----------



## Mahoni-chan (2. März 2008)

Ingi is all about fun - die "wichtigen" Sachen (den Helm) bekommst du - soweit ich weis - mit beiden Speccs.
Alles andere ist ne Funsache.


----------



## Belsina5 (2. März 2008)

hi
bin selbst jäger
 und habe mich damals für goblin entschieden
und habe es bißher noch nicht bereut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anumunrama (2. März 2008)

goblin ist halt besser für pvp weil man ein paar bomben mehr hat ... aber eigentlich ist es egal

nur als jäger were das goblinübergrükungskabel XL ne gute wahl (das normale gibts für beide)
später ist der goblinraketenwerfer ganz net

ich würde auch goblin nehmen (hab ich ja auch^^)


----------



## Skurk (5. März 2008)

Ich habe mich für Goblin entschieden und bin zufrieden damit.

... weil zu einem Schurken irgend wie da Bomben bauen dazu gehört, nicht das Maschinchen basteln.
... ich habe von meinem Gnomenfreund neulich mal gehört: Hui, schön das der Transporter auch mal ohne Fehler funktioniert. Also meiner geht zu 80 % gut.


----------



## Grimmrog (19. März 2008)

Die fehler gibt es meienr Meinungnach eh nicht mehr.

Also gestorben bin ich beim Port nach gadgezahn seit langem nicht.

Und auch mein Hexer mit Gobliningeneur ist noch nicht dran krepiert.

es gibt nur noch mindere Fehlfunktionen, die keinen Einfluß mehr auf das Spiel haben, wie geänderte Aussehen, oder debuff wie böser Zwilling, allerdings haben die wie gesagt keine Auswirkungen.


----------



## Desorienta (19. März 2008)

SuFU?  http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=S...Spezialisierung

Bitte entschuldigt aber ich möchte NICHT jeden Tag einen weiteren unsinnigen Post lesen müssen, der sich doch immer wieder mit so häufigen Themen wie z.B. der Spezialisierungsfrage beschäftigt.

Bitte schliessen


----------



## Grimmrog (19. März 2008)

Blah blah @Desoriente, denkste nun, nur weil du das geschrieben hats mit der SUFU (so wies schon hunderte anderer getan haben) bringts was? verweis am besten gar nicht auf die SUFU, es hat meist eh keinen Sinn(is nu mal leider so -.-), aber bisher ist unser IngiForum wenigstens noch schön Spam und Flamefrei, das bleibt hoffentlich so.

Wenn ich nicht zu viel zu tun hätte, dann hät ich wohl Mittlerweile mal ne FAQ zu dem INGI gemacht, wo drin steht, wie man wo was wann machen kann, und worin untershcied zwischen Gobin und Gnom ist etc.

leider hab ich wegen der Uni nicht die Zeit, und ich denke ne Sticky würde die FAQ dann sicher auch bekommen.


----------



## Desorienta (19. März 2008)

Aha und nur weil es eine Suchfunktion gibt, ist Sie also deiner Meinung nach von vornherein sinnlos?
Das es hier noch gesittet zu geht ist schön, darüber beschwert sich ja auch keiner, meine Bitte nach Verwendung der Suchfunktion bleibt aber trotzdem bestehen. Es dient der Übersichtlichkeit und mal ehrlich, findest du es spannend jeden Tag die gleichen Beiträge und Fragen zu lesen?


----------



## Grimmrog (19. März 2008)

Nein, find ich nicht, aber wie oft hat der Hinweis auf die SuFu die leute wirklich dazu gebracht sie zu gebrauchen, ich glaub leider kaum bi garnicht. Ist nun mal leider so. Seinen grips anstrengen ist vielen eben zu anstrengend.
Ich mein Tahlo ist neu, das ers dann eventuell noch nicht weiß, ist ok, aber einige andere User die schön länger und öfter tätig sind, sind einfach zu faul, da kannste noch so oft auf die SUFU hinweisen.


----------



## Desorienta (20. März 2008)

Naja, gerade wenn er neu ist, ist der Hinweis auf die  Suchfunktion sinnvoll aber lassen wir das.


----------



## Sedraku (20. März 2008)

Seitdem nicht nur der Gnomeningi einen Repbot herstellen kann, ist die sache ein wenig einseitig geworden.


----------



## Grimmrog (20. März 2008)

?? Den Repbot konnten doch bisher alle Ingis herstellen, also auch der goblin Ingi? ich glaub, da bringste was durcheinander.


----------



## Desorienta (25. März 2008)

Repbot-Bauplan gabs doch in BRD beim Golemlord Argelmarch (oder so ähnlich)...


----------



## Grimmrog (3. April 2008)

Ja rep bot ist für alle, liegt eine alte version als lesbare Rolle in BRD hinterm Golemlord, und die neue Version dropt in der Scherbenwelt.

btw, schau bei buffed.de doch links im menü mal im Menü links auf Berufe dann ingeneurskunst, da stehen alle Sachen da, die man herstellen kann, und dort siehst du dnana uch, ob es einen Bauplan dazu gibt, und wo, wenn du auf den bauplan dropst.

Man merkt, das wow ne menge zulauf bekommen hat, eine menge neue User, die sich noch nicht auf der Seite auskennen^^


----------

